# Shower Vertical Grab Bar



## Spector_51 (Nov 5, 2018)

Lets not try to over-think this one.  Simple question.  TRUE or FALSE?

Vertical Grab bars are only required in transfer type shower compartments.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 5, 2018)

No True/False, Sorry
The vertical grab bar (608.3.1.2) is to assist someone standing when they move into or out of the shower, or if someone needs assistance in standing.
There is no requirement for a vertical grab bar in a roll-in shower, but providing one at the shower entry for standing persons or adjacent to the seat on the rear wall would be a nice amenity for persons who have stability concerns or need assistance standing and sitting down.

Vertical bars are also required at toilets.

*NOTE:
This does not apply to California*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 5, 2018)

mark handler said:


> would be a nice amenity for persons who have stability concerns or need assistance standing and sitting down.



Yes, very helpful in the shower or tub/shower.


----------



## RLGA (Nov 5, 2018)

Spector_51 said:


> Lets not try to over-think this one.  Simple question.  TRUE or FALSE?
> 
> Vertical Grab bars are only required in transfer type shower compartments.


According to what standard? 

ANSI A117.1-2009: True (Section 608.3.1)
ANSI A117.1-2017: False, unless the alternate roll-in-type shower is used (Sections 608.3.1 and 608.3.2)
2010 ADA Standards: False (Section 608.3)
I'm not sure about California--I'd have to check.


----------



## Spector_51 (Nov 5, 2018)

using 2009


----------



## Spector_51 (Nov 5, 2018)

Not California


----------

